# Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

Built an ABF turbo engine 
I am looking for a map
that I can compare basic setting with 
as I have never tuned any sem's prior to this 
60-2 internal crank wheel 
Sequential fuel 
Batch spark 
MAP vs. RPM (main load)
same topic on the --> dtaforum.phycode
http://dtaforum.psycode.com/viewtopic.php?t=1770

Please help me get this going 
as I am trying to get things sorted out for h20
thanks ALL
Jp.

+ pics for clicks 










_Modified by dub tek at 9:00 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

IM sent


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (VWralley)*

Damn dude wish my set-up looked that clean.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Damn dude wish my set-up looked that clean. 

thanks 
now I wish I could get my DTA going 

anyone else out there with a map or 2????
please help me ge this running 
thanks 
Jp.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

Update?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (Amsterdam087)*

i forgot to email him








sorry!! been busy after work


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (VWralley)*

It's all good, with the mountain of pics I sent him he might still be trying to down load them for a while.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Update?

Good + bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
While in "output-mode "I have 
injector pulse (4 noid lights) all flash
Spark ( 4 plugs-engine grounded) all spark
This is GOOD

When I crank engine 
I have NO tach/crank signal in "real time" display or on tachometer
I removed crank speed sensor and passed metal past the magnetic speed sensor I still have NO signal 
This is BAD
Amsterdam::::?
Are you using a 3 wire crank speed sensor?
(60-2) wheel? internal to block?
HOW are your 3 wires on the bosch sensor connected to the pro8??
I have used the following pictorial.
Signal to Signal 
Referance ground+Shield ground I have tied to same ground pin
Is that OK??








Ill be @ the car + online ALL day untill I get thing going!!!!!!!!
AGAIN thanks for the help


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

I now show some signs of some location as the tach in the dta screen shows the needle move 
from the key on engine off @ zero rpm
to maybee 50 or 100 rpm
it seams to jump from one to the other 50-100-50-100 
as best I can tell 

I removed shield from signal ground to chassis ground =








I swapped to ground only =








I swapped signal + ground sides of the 2 coil pins =








I am stumped 
any one out there?


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

on my 24v i have 1 ground to the ecu,one earth ground to the block an a signal wire to the ecu


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (killacoupe)*

Using noid light 
I noticed it would flash ONLY after I release the key 
(as engine is slowing)
I am showing 240 rpm when cranking 
is that normal?
are there settings in the DTA for a voltage out-put from crank sensor that equivelate into a given RPM??

I have been smashing my head ALL day


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub tek* »_
I am showing 240 rpm when cranking 
is that normal?


Pretty sure that is what Megatune shows me for a cranking RPM.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
Pretty sure that is what Megatune shows me for a cranking RPM.

I had out the DSO on a daily driver 
showed same same @ 235-250

I got ALL this crank trigger BS figured 
With the shield gounded on chassis its a NO-GO
With shield grounded on same pin as dta 
its $$

thanks for the help ALL


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

It runs now!!!!!!!!!

Do any of you know how to change the table values 
for items such as 
IAT
Coolant temp
MAP sensor 

I need to calibrate 
the sensors that I am using VS the ones that AMSTERDAM is using


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

actually we are after the same info. his coolant temp sensor is out of whack causing some cold start tuning issues


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_actually we are after the same info. his coolant temp sensor is out of whack causing some cold start tuning issues

is it a 2 pin sensor?? (dta 5V+dta Ground)
or 1 pin and head grounded 
I am using a 2 pin from 1990 GLI 
it has M10X1.0 threades
2 pins for 5V referance + temp signal 
Ill post up what I find 
Iam am digging for compensation table 
but from what I have gathered its a linar 0 to 5 V -->@ --> 0 to 100'C
Hope that helps


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

also looking for the table for Intake Air Temp sensor 
I am using a bosch 2 pin (5V+GND)
does anyone know if these are linar also??
If I find out Ill post for future referance...


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

http://www.bosch.com.au/conten...e.pdf
intake air temp 
info

EDIT:
just found this MilliVolt to Temp table
413 / 130 
495 / 120 
781 / 100 
935 / 90 
1218 / 80 
1429 / 70 
1875 / 60 
2238 / 50 
2674 / 40 
3113 / 30 
3551 / 20 
3947 / 10 
4091 / 5 
4242 / 0 
4419 / -5 
4500 / -10 
4589 / -15 
4675 / -20 
4754 / -25 
4819 / -30


_Modified by dub tek at 7:28 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

Ive been tuning this daily
I have some logs and map settings if anyone needs them 
Spoke with a local SEM tunner/mapper/dyno owner
he is a welth of knowledge 
took what he was saying and put it to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

who you west coast guys making out??


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

not to side track the thread, but any info on where to find the DTA sem products in NA? i fired off an email to Schimmel, and still have yet to hear back. 
like i said, sorry to thread jack, but this was the only thread that came up when i searched for "DTA" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks in advance..


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (tattoo24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo24v* »_ not to side track the thread, but any info on where to find the DTA sem products in NA? i fired off an email to Schimmel, and still have yet to hear back. 
like i said, sorry to thread jack, but this was the only thread that came up when i searched for "DTA" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks in advance..

http://www.dtafast.co.uk/index.shtml


----------



## RalleyTuning (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub tek* »_
who you west coast guys making out??


we didnt make much progress. he replaced the coolant temp sensor an it helped, but i havn't made it back over to do some more tuning. His new plans are to upgrade the motor an crank the boost up. he is talking awd now too so who knows


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (VWralley)*

BACK from the DEAD with this THREAD!!!!
I have been WAY busy with daily-life till now to "PLAY" with this system
but have been saving info for nearly a year now 
Hopefully I have all the missing links now.
I was having thinkpad battery life issues last year 10 minuets of tuning VS 2hr to charge it








TODAY ill be hardwiring a 12DC to thinkpad power supply from IBM


----------



## benmoore (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (dub tek)*

Hi, I have the P8 Pro in my car on a 1.8T. My only problem is being able to turn the key and have the cold start map engage. Do you have any settings for this I could compare to my own?
man, I would greatly appreciate anything.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tuning DTA Pro 8 ABF Turbo (benmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benmoore* »_Hi, I have the P8 Pro in my car on a 1.8T. My only problem is being able to turn the key and have the cold start map engage. Do you have any settings for this I could compare to my own?
man, I would greatly appreciate anything.

Are you running it Drive By Wire?
OR 
Cable operated TBody and TPS sweeps?
What are your start turns set @ 
Transition from cranking #
You state that it will NOT run cold start maps......
Are you sure that the P8 is seeing a COLD engine when its COLD??
AKA is your sensor scaling correct for ENGINE COOLANT + AMBIENT AIR Temp??
There are or could be MANY reasons it isnt going into cold start 
There is also a radio button that states (Cold start ON-OFF) should be set to ON
Finally 
Key ON engine OFF with COLD engine 
WHAT does the TEMP readings show in ECT and IAT??
Post these Ill help if I can 
Tek.


----------

